# Top 3 oldie bands



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone's top 3 oldie bands are.

Mine:
1) CCR
2) journey
3) lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Aerosmith, BTO, Three dog night!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Beatles
Rolling Stones
CCR


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

1. Led Zepplin

2. Ted Nugent

3.Rolling Stones


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

1. The Police

2. Journey

3. Steve Miller Band


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now what do you mean by oldies?

Because Motley Crue could be considered oldies to some....

But I think I know what you are getting at:

Mine are:

1. Steve Miller Band
2. CCR
3. Roling Stones
4. Beatles
5. Chicago


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Kiss, Rolling Stones and Iron Butterfly.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Beach Boys

CCR

BG's

ABBA


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1. Beatles
2. Led Zeppelin
3. Rolling Stones


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> ABBA


Never figured you for a ABBA fan Ken!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

1 - Alabama
2 - The Oak Ridge Boys
3 - The Statler Brothers


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a very broad music taste..........my favorite music generally being the "solid gold oldies" that my dad made me listen to when I was a kid in the AM only radio on our truck.

My favorite oldies are:

3. Guns and Roses

2. Def Leppard

1. Herman's Hermits (led by Peter Noone)


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Talking Heads

The Kinks

Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

1. Tesla
2. Van Halen
3. Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Journey
2. led zepplin
3. Boston


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

1 The Doors
2 Black Sabbath (With Ozzy)
3 Led Zepplin


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The Who
Doobie Brothers
BTO
CCR
Led Zepplin
Merle Haggard
Waylon Jennings
Willie Nelson


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I forgot "The Who".I listen to them all of the time!!!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

ANYBODY FOR SOME "FLOCK OF SEAGULLS"???


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

djleye said:


> > ABBA
> 
> 
> Never figured you for a ABBA fan Ken!!!


Me neither! Not for a BGs fan either uke: I never did like that disco crap. I have always been a blues based rock guy.

Top 10

Bob Seger

The Allman Bros

Pink Floyd

Lynard Skynard

Stevie Ray Vahn

Eric Clapton

The Doors

The Beatles

The Who

CCR


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Boston
Ozzy
Van Halen


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Lynyrd Skynyrd
Bob Seger 
The Eagles

Saw Skynyrd last night with 38 special and Hank Williams Jr. Hell of a show!! well worth the money, heck to see Free Bird live was worth the money


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I love that disco stuff....watch Saturday Night Fever every time it's on.

But I like lots of different kinds of music.....Country,Oldies,Big Band,Dixieland,Bluegrass.My wife and I like to dance to old time.About the only kind I really dislike is Rap and Opera.

One of my favorites is the number 1 band of all time.....Glen Miller.

75 top ten hits with 25 number 1's in only 4 years.No one including Elvis or the Beatles has had more.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

70's era
Skynard
CCR
Eagles

80's 
Styx
REO
Survivor

early 90's
Skid Row
Gun's and Roses
Metallica

Then I went country for half a decade.


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

Allman Brothers Band
Marshall Tucker Band
Ten Years After


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Journey 
Boston
Lynard Skynard


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Woodpecker............Johnny "Holmes?"


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

1. Ted Nugent baby!
2. Led zeppelin
3. Beegees
4. Acdc
5. Queen


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

1. Beach Boys

2. Ronnie and the Daytona's

3. Hondels

4. The Rockin Hollywood's

http://www.rockinhollywoods.com/index6.htm

What can I say. I am really gettin old.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> pecker............Johnny "Holmes?"


HUH???????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

oo I forgot motly crew


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

1. Beatles
2. Zep
3. Beach Boys (Seriously, Pet Sounds is other-wordly!)

Also receiving votes:
Three Dog Night
Floyd
Bruce and the E Street Band(The River, anyone?)
The Guess Who
The Stones, of course
AC/CD (Bon Scott era only)
Queen


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Woodpecker......Exactly......not sure if anyone would catch that! How 'bout 
1. Eagles
2. Def Leppard
3. Slim Whitmann


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy James n the Shondale---- Draggin the line
Led Zepplin---- Whole Lotta Love, Stairway to Heaven
Jimi Hendrix---- Star Bangled Banner

woa.. i cant stop.. Black Sabbath-- Paranoid Album in its entirety


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree with a lot of the others.....cant believe no votes for Fleetwood Mac. Love me some old time Stevie Nicks. :beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought about Fleetwood before they lost Bob Welsh tho. I still have a hard time thinking anything after 1970 is an oldie. :lost:


----------

